# Wanting to relocate from UK to Singapore



## Rudds123 (Jan 6, 2013)

I have recently completed a Graduate Diploma in Quantity Surveying in the UK and am looking to relocate to Singapore with my wife and 8 month old son (I am 31 and my wife is 27). 

I have approx 2+ years of experience working as a Quantity Surveyor in England and am working towards my professional qualification with Royal Institute of Chartered Surveyors.

I am currently working on a large public sector project on a 12 month contract which ends in July 2013 and we are looking to relocate to Singapore around this time. I have made contact with various companies operating in Singapore but have had very little response so far.

Does anyone have any advice or contacts that may help us with our plans? My wife is a qualified English teacher but we are ideally planning for her not to work so that she can look after our son.

I have seen it mentioned in other threads that I would physically need to be in Singapore in order to have any chance of being offered a job, which could be a possibility if we thought it was worth it.

The other factor that may make a difference is that my Father has lived and worked in Singapore for the past 20 years and is a Permanent Resident. Therefore if I did need to travel to Singapore in order to make decent contact with employers/agencies, I would have somewhere to stay short term and a Singapore correspondence address.

Any thoughts or advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## CatExpat (Dec 9, 2012)

You're right - it is easier if you are physically here. But if you're doing a search from overseas, I'd suggest the following:
1. If you can get it, a transfer with your current company can be a good entry point
2. Using LinkedIn will help if you have a good contact base.
3. If you're contacting organisations directly, speak to them on the phone rather than emailing a resume. Speak with someone who is in a position to make decisions about hiring for your type of role, then send your resume then call a few days later to make sure they've received it.

Also, the job market in Singapore is a bit quiet over Christmas and will be quiet again around CHinese New Year on 10 Feb. You'd have a better chance from 17 Feb onwards.

It's good that your dad is here, and Singapore is also great for early childhood activities which your little one might like. Good luck finding work!


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Rudds123 said:


> ...


my 2 cents - A good place to start, with less hassle, is to approach the likes of Foster Wheeler UK, McDermott International UK, Worley Parsons .. and the like, who can depute you to the Singapore office, giving you a one-up ..


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

_The other factor that may make a difference is that my Father has lived and worked in Singapore for the past 20 years and is a Permanent Resident. I would have somewhere to stay short term and a Singapore correspondence address._

Consider job finding as a project (and a life changing event). Advisable to use every advantage you have as competitive edge to expats and locals already on the island looking for jobs so always plan effectively to reduce project risks.

1. Create a yahoo.com.sg address
2. Purchase a skypein credit. Choose a Singapore or Malaysia local number in case recruiters wish to contact you. When you receive a call for interview, simply mention a convenient date to meet in Singapore (if you are committed) or arrange fpor a televid-conferencing (if you have a place with facilities).
3. Add 1, 2 and your Dad's post code/address as contacts on your resume

4. Step 1-3 will give you a good heads-up.
5. Note that recruiters and HR usually have a low budget. With a suitable applicant in a right fit situation they might still put him on backburner, to sve cents to make an overseas call for prelim interview. 
6. Even if you do have or do not have high level, high interest skills, the nego power is stronger outside than inside a country. 

If recruiter knows you are here for 3 months and still looking then she assumes correctly you are desperate for any job e.g., below market rate offers. 

Good hunting!


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

_The other factor that may make a difference is that my Father has lived and worked in Singapore for the past 20 years and is a Permanent Resident. I would have somewhere to stay short term and a Singapore correspondence address._

Consider job finding as a project (and a life changing event). Advisable to use every advantage you have as competitive edge to expats and locals already on the island looking for jobs so always plan effectively to reduce project risks.

1. Create a yahoo.com.sg address
2. Purchase a skypein credit. Choose a Singapore or Malaysia local number in case recruiters wish to contact you. When you receive a call for interview, simply mention a convenient date to meet in Singapore (if you are committed) or arrange fpor a televid-conferencing (if you have a place with facilities).
3. Add 1, 2 and your Dad's post code/address as contacts on your resume

4. Step 1-3 will give you a good heads-up.
5. Note that recruiters and HR usually have a low budget. With a suitable applicant in a right fit situation they might still put him on backburner, to save cents making an overseas call for prelim interview. 
6. Even if you do have or do not have high level, high interest skills, the nego power is stronger with your presence outside than inside a country. 

If recruiter knows you are here for 3 months and still looking then she assumes correctly you are desperate for any job e.g., below market rate offers. 

Good hunting!


----------



## Rudds123 (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks to everyone so far for their constructive advice. There is a lot I can utilise from your responses straight away to prepare myself for the job hunting project. This is my first time using a forum site so I have been pleasantly surprised at how helpful it is as a tool.

Lorgnette - can you please expand on your point number 6? Are you suggesting that my experience outside of Singapore might be an advantage to me over any experience I might have within the country?

Thanks again everyone


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

_Lorgnette - can you please expand on your point number 6? Are you suggesting that my experience outside of Singapore might be an advantage to me over any experience I might have within the country?_

any experience outside the country will be an benefit (which is why they employ foreigners with developed talents from abroad) over any skills you attained on the island (why they prefer locals with these abilities and potential employers do not have to provide relo expenses/process in verification of certs etc for locals or expats already in Singapore). 

Of course working with Asian cultures and diverse teams will always be a huge plus (for all applicants) for prospective candidate will assimilate easily into the local workforce. 

_Even if you do have or do not have high level, high interest skills, the nego power is stronger with your presence outside than inside a country._

It will be advantageous to apply and clinch a firm offer before you arrive. Interviewing you outside the country and to attract you to work here, HR might allow you a certain range to negotiate on pay and benefits. Alternatively, if you are already in Singapore going around cold-calling (a costly adventure even with infinite savings), you will be expected to bear your costs and expenses.

Trust in yourself and apply from outside the country. 

Good luck!


----------

